# rendi



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Az _Odaát_ (_Supernatural_) című sorozatban hallom ezt a kifejezést: *rendi* - az _oké_, _jól/rendben van_ szinonimájaként. 
Mivel a hétköznapokban még nem hallottam senkitől, próbálom kideríteni, hogy ez a fordító "találmánya"-e vagy tényleg létezik, használatban van ez a kifejezés.

Köszi a tapasztalatokat, meglátásokat előre is.


----------



## AndrasBP

Én még sose hallottam, viszont azt igen, hogy "rendicsek"  
Karinthynál vagy Kosztolányinál láttam olyat is, "rend*b*icsek", mondjuk ezt elég nehéz kiejteni, gondolom, az általam ismert változat ennek a régebbinek az egyszerűsödése.


----------



## Zsanna

A "rendicsek" az én ifjonti éveimben is használatos volt. 
A "rendbicsek" nekem nem rémlik, de lehet, hogy csak nem figyeltem fel rá.


----------

